# opinions on stocking 55g (not SA cichlids)



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

hey guys. just wondering what you guys think i should stock in a extra 55g i have lying around because i just got extra room at home to place it now. i've got a tank with SA cichlids already so would like to raise something else. some pics of your tanks would be great too. Cheers.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

A Tanganyikan biotope (shellies in the sand, rock dwellers and open water) or find a pair or trio of fish that appeal to you and try to breed them so we could buy them off of you


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

any of you guys got experience with german/blue rams or kribs and if they can go together? if they can, what have you put them together with. I'm kinda thinking about a tank with a lot more fish since i've got one with just some larger cichlids. I kinda want to try to stay away from tetras or guppies kinda thing. Thanks guys.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

German Blue Rams? Well.. my experience and quite a few others will agree on me on this... they mysteriously die! But definitely some have got it so successful that can't stop it from breeding!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mbuna ftw
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=2


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

wow some of the videos i've seen are really cool. i was reading up on some of these cichlids and it seems like they need to have quite high ph. lava rock is something that can raise ph right? can i get your suggestions on how to get a brand new mbuna cichlid tank going from start to finish. currently the tank i have has SA cichlids in it. i plan to move them into another tank. do i need to let the tank sit for a while before starting on the new tank? the 55g now has black sand and running rena canister and whisper 60. i look forward to your responses all!!!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

go with tanganyikans if you can find some. i have three tanks for the tanganyikans, imported a lot of it from across north america... there stunning. amazing shapes, colors, and personalitys. i dont like mbuna anymore because of tanganyika. 

the main things to consider between mbuna and tanganyika..

mbuna : cheaper and more common.most mbuna share a common body shape, but differ in color. generally hardier then tanganyikans, but a lot of them are highly inbred and hybridized, so not very "realisic" if creating a natural biotope. 

tanganyikans: more expensive, generally less colorfull but greater diversity in body shape and personality. harder to find (for me anyways) most can be found in F-1 and get a very realistic wild like fish. 

both are highly entaining... it come down to choice.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> go with tanganyikans if you can find some. i have three tanks for the tanganyikans, imported a lot of it from across north america... there stunning. amazing shapes, colors, and personalitys. i dont like mbuna anymore because of tanganyika.
> 
> the main things to consider between mbuna and tanganyika..
> 
> ...


true, the reason for the more differentiated body shapes in tanganyikans is because they had a much much much longer time to evolve (20-40 million years), whereas lake victoria was dry as little as 12,000 years ago, and malawi is also younger something like 750k years and is believed to have been colonized from descendants of tanganyikans.
so there you have it, tanganyikans are the granddaddies of all the rift lake fishies  and tho tanganyikans are ~generally~ less colorful there are quite a few exceptions like the frontosa (esp the mobas i love those), but they require larger tanks, so for your size tank i'd recommend malawi/vic's but if it was 100+gallons id do tanganyika
heres an article about the evolution of cichlids http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/evol_cich_pt1.php

annnd heres a pic of my 37 gallon tall mbuna tank which also has some victorian nyererei which love rocky biotopes

and this is what they do best...

mmmmmmm algae salad


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

frontosas arent the only exceptions.-take a look at all the neolamprologus genus - birchardi, leleupi,treticatius(look like a frontosa) etc.many others :then there are julis and calvus. max at about 4 inches, yellow, blue, reds blacks, patterns and lyretail. tons of color and shape. all of which fit into a 55 perfectly.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

when you say that tanganyikans are more expensive then mbuna, how much does it cost for the average fish? are there many places that sell these fish so i can see more in person to decide which kind i'd like to chose from? also, i'm guessing i can't just put any africans together right?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

jayc said:


> when you say that tanganyikans are more expensive then mbuna, how much does it cost for the average fish? are there many places that sell these fish so i can see more in person to decide which kind i'd like to chose from? also, i'm guessing i can't just put any africans together right?


more expensive, it depends where you get them from. i live in victoria, and an average fish here is 25$ for one. they are bigger then the ones i import, but less or equal quality. in vancouver, depending on the fishes linage, most fish in vancouver are cheaper then where i am.

i choose to get most of my fish from spencer jack, or other dealers. then its down to about the same price as more "premium" mbuna. so from spencer i pay 6-15 dollars a fish (15$ being the most expensive ones) average is about 7 dollars each, however they usually send 1-3 fish extra. i ordered 3 fish from spencer jack, and got five. so i got about 22$ worth of fish free! (they where 11$ each). Spencer jack has great quality fish, good prices. ill send you the link if you pm me.

all the fish i got i import blind. so i havent seen them in person, but i know what there like,from pictures and internet sources.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

here is a really good deal on some stunning frontosa's
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2597&highlight=moba


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

was just wondering if you guys can help me out on this. i've got the 55g tank right now with black sand and running on a rena canister and a HOB filter and with air pump. do i need anything else if i want to start the tank with embuna cichlids. also, i've read up on some of the things on how to keep them and it seems like they say that they need a high ph. are lava rocks the way you guys keep the ph up? also, whoever has this kind of tank, can you share how you keep them healthy ie. water change %


----------

